# Hemianthus callitrichoides



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Edward,

Beautiful picture. Can you provide different angle ?.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Up or down?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Whatever you have. I just can't understand the angle but composition is interesting.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

The camera lens is pressed against the vertical glass of the aquarium, flat on. The plant is floating.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

*extras*

This picture is awesome.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hemianthus callitrichoides in large chunks of dolomite. Grows nicely in fine and also in coarse substrate.









Not sure how high it can grow, what is your experience?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

How much light are you growing this under? In my 40, under 192W, it grows in small tight mounds. What you have looks like a miniature version of my H. umbrosium.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

4 gall, 1x19W PC in a reflector PAR38 Flood Lamp 950 Lumens, 4.75 Wpg
The HC is 2 1/2 inch / 6.5 cm high.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Hah! The only way my HC is 2" off the substrate is if it gets uprooted and starts to float! :lol:

Mine form a 1" high mound that increase in diameter. My Riccia is taking up so much ground space that I've pretty much given up on having the HC spread as a ground cover. What I have been doing is let bits of it grow in a floating mat of Riccia...sorta an in-tank emersed environment.








Don't mind the bubbles, I have a Red Flame Gourami that's trying to impress an imaginary mate.


----------

